# I just gor new chickens



## chicke-dee (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering if a Rubbermaid plastic tote will melt under a heat lamp last time we put the baby chicks I a cardboard box and this time we got more and we need a little bit more space


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that I have read that others use them, but I'm not really sure. Be sure to keep an eye on it for a while!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We used them but we made a cover of hardware wire so if it did fall it wasn't near the plastic and didn't fall into the brooder.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have used a larger PLASTIC "inventory shipping module". It worked FINE....
....but I did *secure* the heat-lamp above..... in such a manner that it could not touch the plastic.
-ReTIRED-


----------

